# Michael Bang - blog



## michaelbang (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm a pro freelance photog from Denmark, and for the last couple of years, I've been running one of Denmarks largest blogs - in Danish of course. 

Now I've translated the top posts into English, and from now on, I will update my blog every day with a new post.

Topics are:

- The use of speedlights

- The use of studio lamps

- Reviews

- My business strategies

- Lightingdiagrams

- Tutorials (Photoshop & Lightroom)

- Videos

and a lot more.

Please feel free to drop by, and drop me a line or two. 

Hope to see you guys there...

Best regards,

//Michael Bang
Michael Bang | Photography


----------



## PhotoShoots (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow! I love your website and your photos - it's fantastic!


----------



## AsgerT (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Michael. I follow you with ur blog and app. both in english and dansk 
Great job!


----------

